# C. elliptica flower



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have one flower on my Cryptocoryne elliptica "Perak: Pondok Tanjung (NJM
04-26) and one on its way.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice, one question.

Why do you start a new thread for each flower? rayer:


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

well i can't speak for aaron but i think a different flowers deserve their own thread, mostly becuase it takes a lot of skill and dedication to get crypt flowers. very beautiful aaron, this inspired to to start an emmersed crypt setup, im going to put each crypt in separate pots with peat at the base then fill the water line half way up the pot with a pump to keep the water circulating any other tips?
edit:
lol I just saw your other thread sean and realized your the last person i should be talking about crypt flowers to, your a flower pro!! hehe


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

No problems my friend, Aaron is in my home club, we rib each other a bit.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

jazzlvr123 said:


> well i can't speak for aaron but i think a different flowers deserve their own thread, mostly becuase it takes a lot of skill and dedication to get crypt flowers. very beautiful aaron, this inspired to to start an emmersed crypt setup, im going to put each crypt in separate pots with peat at the base then fill the water line half way up the pot with a pump to keep the water circulating any other tips?
> edit:
> lol I just saw your other thread sean and realized your the last person i should be talking about crypt flowers to, your a flower pro!! hehe


Thanks for the nice comments. 

Are you planning to use substrate on top of the peat? That should work the way you described.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> Nice, one question.
> 
> Why do you start a new thread for each flower? rayer:


I suppose I should start to condense my flower pictures.  It looks like I have more than you this way though. :lol:


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

There is one useful thing with having a separate thread for each species. If you want to look it up later, as a reference to compare your own bloom against it for identification purposes, it's easier to find that way.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Are you planning to use substrate on top of the peat? That should work the way you described.


yup i just orderd some ada aquasoil for my crypt pots, my crypt cordata rosanervig took off when i put it in aquasoil so i figure ill use that soil for all my crypts


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

jazzlvr123 said:


> yup i just orderd some ada aquasoil for my crypt pots, my crypt cordata rosanervig took off when i put it in aquasoil so i figure ill use that soil for all my crypts


It's actually not the best for all Crypts. Some of the Crypts actually prefer more basic conditions. Potting soil with some crushed limestone is the way to go for those species.

The cordata 'Rosanervig' did well in the AS because it prefers an acid soil.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thaanks for your advice aaron, i just made an order of one of every crypt aquaspot world has available, when they come i will pot them individually with Potting soil and crushed limestone like you said. im going to take pics during the setup and start emmersed crypt journal for evryone to see and give advice. If i can get aleast one spathe (flower) from any of the crypts it will be totally worth it for me Hehe


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! Don't take this personally - but dang thats an ugly flower.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Jazz, only SOME crypts like the crushed limestone or dolomite. _C. affinis _and _C. usteriana _are two that like those conditions, start another thread and give us the list that you get and we'll each tell you how we are growing them. ok


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> Jazz, only SOME crypts like the crushed limestone or dolomite. _C. affinis _and _C. usteriana _are two that like those conditions, start another thread and give us the list that you get and we'll each tell you how we are growing them. ok


Yes, what he said. ^


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok so I just made an order from aqua spot world, and this is what I got
Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne cordata var 'blassii'
Cryptocoryne cordata var 'siamensis'
Cryptocoryne lingua
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne usteriana
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cryptocoryne willisii
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Cryptocoryne tonkinensis
Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Cryptocoryne undulata 'Red'

I already have:
Cryptocoryne cordata rosanervig
Cryptocoryne nurii 
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
Cryptocoryne griffithii
Cryptocoryne wendtii Green 

When I receive my plants in the mail I am going to start potting them asap so any tip would be greatly appreciated I already have a 40 gallon breeder ready for emmersed setup, I cant wait ; )


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

SCMurphy said:


> Why do you start a new thread for each flower? rayer:


Personally, I like the one thread per flower (species). Makes it easier to track.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Personally, I like the one thread per flower (species). Makes it easier to track.
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


I agree - someone searching on the forum can easily get to 
the species specific pictures etc if its single thread per flower.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe we should start a thread for each species as someone flowers them and we should post our own pics of that species under them with cultivation data and without congratulatory commentary.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> Maybe we should start a thread for each species as someone flowers them and we should post our own pics of that species under them with cultivation data and without congratulatory commentary.


...but then how would our egos get boosted? :lol:


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

hm. a gallery of sorts.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

AaronT said:


> ...but then how would our egos get boosted? :lol:


hahaha aaron


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome specimen, my birthday buddy!!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The logical place for flower pictures would be the Cryptocoryne Pictures Cataloghttp://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/cryptocoryne-pictures-catalog-11


----------

